# My latest project..a garden pond...



## fpnmf (Dec 9, 2012)

Whew..what a project..

Got the pond kit last year..

Waited til it cooled down some here to start..Averaging 70 here in the panhandle..

Here's the pics from start to finish..about 4 days work..














P1010006.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010007.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010008.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010013.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010016.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010018.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010022.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010023.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010025.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010026.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice!!!
Ain't nothin' like a backyard fishin' hole!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## miamirick (Dec 9, 2012)

I need to see some peacocks in there!


----------



## linguica (Dec 9, 2012)

miamirick said:


> I need to see some peacocks in there!


Please..Please...Please..NO PEACOCKS! They are dirty, noisy birds. I spent two weeks on the Russian River a few years ago in a cabin next door to a guy that had two peacocks. They start at the first light of dawn with a non stop and loud "HONK". They can and will jump over a six foot fence, just to spread their mess around.The birds are a neighbor's nightmare.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 9, 2012)

sweetheart,   it not a field,  its a pond     this is a peacock!













peacock.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 9, 2012






View media item 184146












peacock2.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

I do believe you need some fish in that pond.......


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 9, 2012)

Some home raised catfish perhaps?


----------



## smoking b (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a nice lookin pond! I like it - looks much better than all the cheap plastic "tubs" a lot of people use around here...


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!

Yeah..I know it needs some fish..

No place close to get any kind of goldfish except wally world and I avoid going there.

I will be going over to Panama City this week and will be looking for a pet shop over there...


>>>>>Rick sezed  "sweetheart,   it not a field,  its a pond     this is a peacock!"

Hahahahaha  thats funny... 

I am gonna pick up some coquina coral to put my hens and chicks in next to the pond.

Here'e what they look like...













fall plant show 005.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 10, 2012







Craig


----------



## gotarace (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like it turned out great Craig...i can see the lawn chair...a tall cool one...and a cuban cigar parked next to your pond real quick!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2012)

gotarace said:


> Looks like it turned out great Craig...i can see the lawn chair...a tall cool one...and a cuban cigar parked next to your pond real quick!!!Thumbs Up



 Thanks...

I got a couple dozen comet goldfish in there now...

At 55 out it seems a little chilly  to be having  smoke out there..did yesterday tho...

     Craig


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 11, 2012)

Peacocks....Hen....Chickens.....How many birds are you putting in there???

Nice looking pond! I have one in my backyard next to my patio, I love it!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 11, 2012)

Whaddaya call a female Peacock?.....The punchline to that joke was the cause of the last time my mother smacked me across the chops. I think I was around 22.

anyway, the yard looks great Craig!!


----------



## linguica (Dec 11, 2012)

miamirick said:


> sweetheart,   it not a field,  its a pond     this is a peacock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK  you guys, you got me.......Never heard of a peacock fish before. It looks like it's related to a dinosaur. Around here the Mosquito Abatement Board will give away free mosquito fish to anyone that brings in a 5 gal bucket. And may your neighbors never buy a peacock (the bird)


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2012)

Linguica said:


> OK  you guys, you got me.......Never heard of a peacock fish before. It looks like it's related to a dinosaur. Around here the Mosquito Abatement Board will give away free mosquito fish to anyone that brings in a 5 gal bucket. And may your neighbors never buy a peacock (the bird)
> :smiley_snowball:


Actually there are two peacock fish...

The bass pictured and a small tropical cichlid...

  Craig


----------



## linguica (Dec 11, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Actually there are two peacock fish...
> The bass pictured and a small tropical cichlid...
> Craig


Thanks Craig, now i understand. In the past I have raised ciclids and gouramis.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 11, 2012)

And this is what you fish for those peacock bass with on topwater.  Nothing like cricket fishing.....













Giant-cricket.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## linguica (Dec 11, 2012)

dward51 said:


> And this is what you fish for those peacock bass with on topwater.  Nothing like cricket fishing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of what W.C.Fields said, "never give a sucker an even break"    Thanks guys


----------



## roller (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats a great project Craig and you did it perfect..SWEET !


----------



## trailboss58 (Feb 10, 2013)

my wife and i have had ourgarden pond for years, love it . got goldfish and 2 nice bass and plenty of water plants.ponds are agreat place to hang out. Rob


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 9, 2012)

Whew..what a project..

Got the pond kit last year..

Waited til it cooled down some here to start..Averaging 70 here in the panhandle..

Here's the pics from start to finish..about 4 days work..














P1010006.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010007.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010008.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010013.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010016.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010018.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010022.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010023.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010025.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


















P1010026.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice!!!
Ain't nothin' like a backyard fishin' hole!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## miamirick (Dec 9, 2012)

I need to see some peacocks in there!


----------



## linguica (Dec 9, 2012)

miamirick said:


> I need to see some peacocks in there!


Please..Please...Please..NO PEACOCKS! They are dirty, noisy birds. I spent two weeks on the Russian River a few years ago in a cabin next door to a guy that had two peacocks. They start at the first light of dawn with a non stop and loud "HONK". They can and will jump over a six foot fence, just to spread their mess around.The birds are a neighbor's nightmare.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 9, 2012)

sweetheart,   it not a field,  its a pond     this is a peacock!













peacock.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 9, 2012






View media item 184146












peacock2.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

I do believe you need some fish in that pond.......


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 9, 2012)

Some home raised catfish perhaps?


----------



## smoking b (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a nice lookin pond! I like it - looks much better than all the cheap plastic "tubs" a lot of people use around here...


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!

Yeah..I know it needs some fish..

No place close to get any kind of goldfish except wally world and I avoid going there.

I will be going over to Panama City this week and will be looking for a pet shop over there...


>>>>>Rick sezed  "sweetheart,   it not a field,  its a pond     this is a peacock!"

Hahahahaha  thats funny... 

I am gonna pick up some coquina coral to put my hens and chicks in next to the pond.

Here'e what they look like...













fall plant show 005.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 10, 2012







Craig


----------



## gotarace (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like it turned out great Craig...i can see the lawn chair...a tall cool one...and a cuban cigar parked next to your pond real quick!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2012)

gotarace said:


> Looks like it turned out great Craig...i can see the lawn chair...a tall cool one...and a cuban cigar parked next to your pond real quick!!!Thumbs Up



 Thanks...

I got a couple dozen comet goldfish in there now...

At 55 out it seems a little chilly  to be having  smoke out there..did yesterday tho...

     Craig


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 11, 2012)

Peacocks....Hen....Chickens.....How many birds are you putting in there???

Nice looking pond! I have one in my backyard next to my patio, I love it!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 11, 2012)

Whaddaya call a female Peacock?.....The punchline to that joke was the cause of the last time my mother smacked me across the chops. I think I was around 22.

anyway, the yard looks great Craig!!


----------



## linguica (Dec 11, 2012)

miamirick said:


> sweetheart,   it not a field,  its a pond     this is a peacock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK  you guys, you got me.......Never heard of a peacock fish before. It looks like it's related to a dinosaur. Around here the Mosquito Abatement Board will give away free mosquito fish to anyone that brings in a 5 gal bucket. And may your neighbors never buy a peacock (the bird)


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2012)

Linguica said:


> OK  you guys, you got me.......Never heard of a peacock fish before. It looks like it's related to a dinosaur. Around here the Mosquito Abatement Board will give away free mosquito fish to anyone that brings in a 5 gal bucket. And may your neighbors never buy a peacock (the bird)
> :smiley_snowball:


Actually there are two peacock fish...

The bass pictured and a small tropical cichlid...

  Craig


----------



## linguica (Dec 11, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Actually there are two peacock fish...
> The bass pictured and a small tropical cichlid...
> Craig


Thanks Craig, now i understand. In the past I have raised ciclids and gouramis.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 11, 2012)

And this is what you fish for those peacock bass with on topwater.  Nothing like cricket fishing.....













Giant-cricket.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## linguica (Dec 11, 2012)

dward51 said:


> And this is what you fish for those peacock bass with on topwater.  Nothing like cricket fishing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of what W.C.Fields said, "never give a sucker an even break"    Thanks guys


----------



## roller (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats a great project Craig and you did it perfect..SWEET !


----------



## trailboss58 (Feb 10, 2013)

my wife and i have had ourgarden pond for years, love it . got goldfish and 2 nice bass and plenty of water plants.ponds are agreat place to hang out. Rob


----------

